
UK court says face recognition violates human rights - rbanffy
https://apnews.com/424f063d7fcb0c270bf4f52ce4b8f81b
======
madacoo
That takes an odd tangent into sex/race issues. Surely privacy violations
apply to all individuals and the questions of whether or not software can a)
have dicriminatory bias and b) be purged of them are entirely orthoganol to
the initial human rights concern.

